# Ascendant Audio Poly 6.5 Midrange Speakers



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Link will be live 1/3/2010 at 10:40 EASTERN TIME.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220719175229

Some really good budget drivers!!!!! EXCELLENT CONDITION! YOU WILL NOT FIND A PAIR THAT ARE BETTER THAN MINE!!

Post any questions if anyone has any. I will try and answer as fast as I can. Thank you.

Kris


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ends in a few hours! get them while you can!!! they are HARD to find in THIS CONDITION!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

24 mins left and they are at $50! that is a steal price! Be sure to get your bids in!!


----------

